# Shed plan



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey ya'll I belong to a website that we bought our cabin plans from he emails free plans every once in a while I can not get the pdf file to upload If anyone wants a copy I can email it to you it comes with a material list so you can take it to the lumber yard and get material costs. Here is a link to the site and the design. I know its not expensive but 30 bucks is 30 is 10 studs :laugh: 
http://sheldondesigns.com/cabins/MiniCabinCw96.htm


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I would love to have these plans! That is just what we are looking for!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Definitely interested  We need to build one when we move up North


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am interested as well....thank you so much.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is soooo cute! I wish I could build things. . .


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey I hit the email link on the posts but there is not a spot attachments so how do I do this.
capriola-nd
This is pretty easy to build with the summer coming up you might be able to get a HS kid with some shop experience to build it for you. Check with the vo tech or FFA teachers in your area


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are the plans.. to big to put in a PM? Maybe try it that way?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Those wanting the plans could PM you their email and you could send direct.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Those wanting the plans could PM you their email and you could send direct.


 great idea...crocee :thumb: :greengrin:

7acreranch... we will PM you ..our email address's for the plans if the is OK? :wink:


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Please do I am technically deficient when it comes to certain things. I know I can email them with no problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK I am sending you a PM
Thank you so much...


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh how wonderful, count me in. I think you still have my email? Could you shoot it over to us? Thanks a Million.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you .......received mine.... and it's cool... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Tarheel Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

I can not figure out how to use the pm system, but I would love to see the plans if you would not mind emailing them to me. I was just about to build a shed, and that one looks nice!

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I can not figure out how to use the pm system, but I would love to see the plans if you would not mind emailing them to me. I was just about to build a shed, and that one looks nice!


 It is because... you need to have 25 posts for the PM feature to work....hey ..you are almost there....you have 22 :wink: :thumb:

viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1032


----------



## Tarheel Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> > I can not figure out how to use the pm system, but I would love to see the plans if you would not mind emailing them to me. I was just about to build a shed, and that one looks nice!
> 
> 
> It is because... you need to have 25 posts for the PM feature to work....hey ..you are almost there....you have 22 :wink: :thumb:
> ...


That would make sense....lol. Thanks!

PS....23 and counting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe....yep... it won't take long....... :wink: :thumb:


----------

